# 2016 VW Passat OEM Headlight wiring diagram



## max14hd (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello there. Anyone have a input/output wiring diagram for the VW OEM LED headlight, part# 561941773A as well as the VW OEM Halogen headlight, part# 561941005E for a 2016/2017 VW Passat? Photos of what lights im referring to attached.. looking to build an adapter to convert from stock halogen to OEM LED and need help identifying each wire and etc... Any Help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, Max


part# 561941005E










part# 561941005E


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

On a modern car you may have to recode the systems to change things like the headlamps.

You might have better luck asking on the Passat forum.

part# 561941005E









part# 561941005E


----------

